# British Aerospace Building



## turkey (Apr 16, 2006)

On saturdays trip, this was our first stop off point, without planning at all, we noticed the building, and we thought it definately deserved a better look. Access was slightly comedy it has to be said...

Its a bit of a shell, but it has some very in tact parts such as the safes in the basements, and what seems to be some sort of PABX exchange in the cellars with lines to farnborough and hatfield...

A very cool little place, with some nice features...anyone been here before?

the rear of the building...







the front courtyard of the building...






the large courtyard type area in the centre of building...






from the highest rooftop...






attempted arty shot gone a little wrong...






a nice photogenic staircase...






wierd microphone / intercom...






the side of the building complete with pegasus?? statue and front view of an aeroplane...






and the signing of the guestbook for security visits...






a nice relaxed explore...nice and different..

turk


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks good, I saw this place last year when we made our trip to bristol. At the time the site was crawling with workers woring on the other buildings on site and we decided to move on to other areas. 

I gather the site was first done by the chaps from Spaceminuspeople back in 2004, Though i'm not sure they got into the pegasis Building.

Got anymore pictures form the inside?


----------



## turkey (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, the place is largely empty. A lot of the areas are badly damaged but is still well worth seeing. I would suggest you see it, there is a large art deco staircase inside, but I didnt take a tripod, however dweeb has some quite interesting shots of it...

there is access to the rooftops for night shots over bristol area, and the basement has a cash wage payment area with huge safes e.t.c.

I'll try and get some more pictures up...but my pictures from the basement are very poor...

turk 

EDIT: Just looked at sminusp's site, and it seems there was a lot more buildings to see then , and there was a lot more things in situ than when we went...


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice one! there's always been workmen around every time I'm up that way.

It's actually called the Pegasus Building btw...

When sminusp went there I seem to remember they got nabbed by a panda car going past on their way out, which is both comical and unfortunate.

With regards to the buildings, probably more than 75% of the site has been demolished over the past year most of which were the actual production line buildings, and the security seems to be variable, 2 years ago there wasn't any, then they got shit hot, now there's virtually none again. The site is due to be used for more airbus stuff iirc.


----------



## turkey (Apr 17, 2006)

From what we could see, and what we achieved, the only way in do-able safely involves a slightly comedy climb...

Its a great little place, nice relaxed explore, the guestbook that we signed in the cabin, states that there were people in there...the day before us! officially!

you should check it out...

turk


----------



## offroader (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugger, last time we were up that way it was a bit dodgy, although the main gates were wide open, the copper chopper was flying around and around, lol.

Its funny to see that guestbook, hehe, I even recognize a name.


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

Been researching this place for ages and finally came across these, It was also known as new filton house and is luckily grade 2 listed


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry to be a geek but any shots of the PABX? I am a collector of such things and have worked on a few LOL 

Lovely photos by the way.................


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

Only otherones i could find, the inside shot is from the exhibition room


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks an interesting place, and good to see the pics of it back in the day, Type1vw. would love to see some night time shots of Brizzle from up top 
just realised, the visit was made back in '06
anyone know what the place is like now?


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

it is covered in tarpauling and is being restored by Airbus luckily


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

Heres a pic it is now covered in tarpauling but i cant get the pic to work


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 8, 2008)

Many thanks for the update, type1vw


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

You cannot see the building through the tarpauling because they are unvailing it sometime this year or next.
Cant wait


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely, such a great thing to see it being restored instead of being pulled down 

Lovely 1950s art deco...............


----------



## type1vw (Jun 8, 2008)

KingElvis said:


> Lovely, such a great thing to see it being restored instead of being pulled down
> 
> Lovely 1950s art deco...............


Totally agree.
Thank god for grade listed buildings


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 8, 2008)

type1vw said:


>



oooh...a bristol 411? kinda funny outside the ba works.....


----------



## rookinella (Jun 9, 2008)

I drove past this the other week and it doesn't look like much has changed since about 2 1/2 years ago apart from the tarpaulin round the outside.


----------



## type1vw (Jun 9, 2008)

rookinella said:


> I drove past this the other week and it doesn't look like much has changed since about 2 1/2 years ago apart from the tarpaulin round the outside.


I dont think you would notice as the tarpauling trys to prevent you seeing whats happening, i always wonder if there actually doing anything


----------



## Virusman26 (Jun 9, 2008)

What a sad state from those glory days. Such a shame


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> What a sad state from those glory days. Such a shame



Not really, it's being restored as far as I know.


----------



## rookinella (Jun 9, 2008)

If anyone local wants to have a poke around here some time soon and doesn't mind exploring with a cripple, I'm always up for a return visit-my photos from this place are pants.


----------

